# Blau-grauer Molch mit orangenem Bauch



## antique1 (13. Aug. 2011)

Beim Abräumen vom Teich habe ich unter einem Stein ein paar __ Molche in blau-grauer Färbung mit orangenem Bauch gefunden. 

Sind die Tierchen nützlich, gefährlich oder einfach nur dekorativ? Ich kenne mich mit Molchen in keinster Weise aus und kann nur mutmaßen....

Leider sind meine Aufnahmen nicht der Renner - normalerweise habe ich keine Kamera beim Abräumen von nem Teich parat - die lag halt auf einem Tisch rum und ich habe nur schlecht focusieren können. 
Aber zumindest die Färbung ist gut getroffen! 

Was ist das für ein Molch? Oder ist das gar ein ganz anderes Tier


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blau-grauer Molch mit orangenem Bauch*

Hi,

das scheint mir eine Bergmolchdame zu sein. Auf jeden Fall ganz lieb, nützlich und ganzjährig streng geschützt. Und ganz viele werden jetzt neidisch auf Dich sein, weil sie so etwas nicht haben.


----------



## Zander35 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blau-grauer Molch mit orangenem Bauch*

Hi,
ich habe diese Art Molch unter anderem auch häufig bei uns gesehen.Aber eher in unmittelbarer Nähe des Teiches.


----------



## antique1 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blau-grauer Molch mit orangenem Bauch*

Die Bergmolchdame befand sich unter einem Stein der direkt am Uferbereich lag. Habe die Damen sorgsam umgesetzt und ich gehe davon aus das sie in der näheren Umgebung einen Unterschlupf gefunden haben. Es liegen ausreichend Kalksteine und ähnliche Dinge rund ums Ufer rum. 

Früher habe ich in einer Hüle __ Molche mit gelben Bäuchen und so oliv-grüner Färbung gefunden. Die waren ganz flink und agil, mit denen konnte ich als kleiner Bub quasi spielen. 

Durch den orangenen Bauch und das relativ zähe, zögerliche Verhalten der Dame war ich ein wenig verunsichert und habe deshalb nachgefragt. 

__ Libellen in großer Vielzahl hab ich auch am Teich, die mosern wahrscheinlich weil das Wasser fehlt.... 

Danke für die Hinweise zur Molchdame


----------



## Limnos (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blau-grauer Molch mit orangenem Bauch*

Hi

Ich glaube eher, dass es sich um einen Molchherrn handelt. Meines Wissens haben Weibchen überhaupt keine Leiste auf dem Rücken und die der Männchen schrumpft an Land weitgehend ein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blau-grauer Molch mit orangenem Bauch*

Hallo Wolfgang,

guck Dir das zweite Foto nochmal genau an - das Teppichmuster ist eigentlich typisch für die Weibchen - oder nicht?


----------



## antique1 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blau-grauer Molch mit orangenem Bauch*

Hab heute nachmittag nochmals einige von den grau-blauen Molchen gesehen: die haben alle eine fleckige Rückenfärbung und satt orangene Bäuche. Leider hatte ich keine Kamera griffbereit - war beim aufräumen von reingewehtem Blattmaterial und das wird in der Regel ohne Kamera abgearbeitet. 

So gut wie alle Steine am Uferrand sind von irgendwelchen Molchen oder anderen Tieren belegt - ich glaube ich muss mich beeilen damit bald wieder Wasser im Teich ist. Vielleicht gelingt es mir mal einen Molch wirklich gut aufzunehmen - morgen wird die große Kamera mit dem neuen Makroobjektiv bereit gelegt  
Die __ Molche sind anfänglich (nach Abheben vom STein) erstmal arg langsam und dann verschwinden sie sehr flott. 

Ob nun Molchdame oder -herr - auf alle Fälle sind sie da und das ist doch schön, oder?


----------



## Limnos (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blau-grauer Molch mit orangenem Bauch*

Hallo Christine

Das Trockenkleid der Bergmolche differiert stark von der Wassertracht. Zwar gebe ich Dir recht, dass das Teppichmuster bei Weibchen häufig ist, aber niemals haben die diese schwarz-gelbe Leiste auf dem Rücken. Jedenfalls konnte ich sie auf keinem Bild das mir zugänglich war, entdecken.Und auch in Beschreibungen wird sie immer nur Männchen zuerkannt.

Liebe Grüße!
Wolfgang


----------

